# What do you think to Farmagusta ?



## dippychick (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi,

Just wanted to know what your thoughts are on Farmagusta ? Property seems very reasonable, but is that for a reason ? I understand that there are no international schools, but i'm struggling to find a school in larnaca.

My head frazzled again 

Many thanks, Natalie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dippychick said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to know what your thoughts are on Farmagusta ? Property seems very reasonable, but is that for a reason ? I understand that there are no international schools, but i'm struggling to find a school in larnaca.
> 
> ...


Natalie you seem to be totally all over the place about where you want to live.
Maybe you should come over for a holiday and have good look around at the different areas.
Prices do vary from place to place but there are usually resons why.
veronica


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Natalie you seem to be totally all over the place about where you want to live.
> Maybe you should come over for a holiday and have good look around at the different areas.
> Prices do vary from place to place but there are usually resons why.
> veronica


Natalie you should just come to Limassol - lots of good international schools. Also we could meet for coffee and our 3 year olds could play 

Steph 

ps I cant put my email on here but I think you can PM me? Not sure, Mods?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steph+norm said:


> Natalie you should just come to Limassol - lots of good international schools. Also we could meet for coffee and our 3 year olds could play
> 
> Steph
> 
> ps I cant put my email on here but I think you can PM me? Not sure, Mods?


not a good idea to put your email address here because scammers use forums to get peoples addies. Natalie only needs one more post to be able recieve and send pms.
Sounds to me as though you two could become friends


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> not a good idea to put your email address here because scammers use forums to get peoples addies. Natalie only needs one more post to be able recieve and send pms.
> Sounds to me as though you two could become friends[/QUOTE
> 
> Cheers Veronica!


----------



## dippychick (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Steph

Would love to meet up , I'm sure our boys would get on fab !!!
I will send you my email address chick x

Natalie x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dippychick said:


> Hi Steph
> 
> Would love to meet up , I'm sure our boys would get on fab !!!
> I will send you my email address chick x
> ...


right so now we have a sisterhood going I will volunteer to be honourary granny.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Natalie, 
There are several private schools in central Larnaca. The American Academy has recently won an international award and is very popular or there is Med Junior /Infant School. Alternatively, you could think about sending your child to a local school. Our neighbour's children go to the Cypriot school in our village and are doing very well. 

Property in the Famagusta area is probably the cheapest. Although a lot of work has been going on in the last year, the area does not have the amenities or the jobs that Larnaca, Limassol or Paphos have. I am not aware of an international school in the area either. If you are interested in the Famagusta area, Paralimni is probably the best town to look at. Many of the others are dead at this time of year and that includes Ayia Napa!

As Veronica says, you are best to come over and have a good look around before making any decisions. I am sure you will find you really like some areas but dislike others, whilst some areas may not have the amenities that you really want. Wherever you go on the island you will find friendly people and none of the towns (Nicosia, Limassol, Paphos, Larnaca, Paralimni) are that far from each other if you have transport.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with everythin Babs says and it might be worth bearing in mindthat the most central of the towns for getting to all others in reasonably short time is Limassol.
So I would recommend that you start there as your hubby could commute to work in other towns if needs be and once you have made your mind up which suits you best and hubby has a job you can then move if neccesary.

I hope all goes well for youxxxx


----------



## dippychick (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi girls,

Thank you so much for all your replies. You have all been so helpful x

Got lots of researching to do. I have been looking at flights this afternoon !!!

Natalie x


----------

